# 1967 Evinrude Lightwin 3hp Model #3706C



## v1mitch

I inherited this motor along with the 1436 Ouachita jon boat recently. The motor runs like a dream, although has worn visually through the years. What is a motor like this worth these days? Is this a classic of any sort? What does the C mean at the end of the model number? Serial number is E06114.


----------



## Pappy

There is probably no finer running small two cylinder engine than the little 3hp. I continually use one on the back of my 1955 Grumman Sport Boat for trolling the lake for bass or whatever. They run like watches. At one point I had around 7 of them. I sold off a few but not before going through and resealing the gearcase, new water pump, new carb kit and new ignition. Was selling them around the $400 area plus or minus. I was buying them either in running condition or just capable of running for anywhere from $75 on up depending on visual condition. Basically I made my labor hours back on the engine and the buyers got a very dependable engine!


----------



## Kismet

Vmitch? What Pappy said. 

Right now, my 3 hp lightwin (32 pounds !) is being rehabbed to put on my little 12ft river boat. A great, historic engine, light-weight and dependable. It's gonna be in my will. 

Have fun with it.


----------



## v1mitch

This is exactly what my Uncle has told me about this engine. "It's a DANDY!" he says. I am excited about getting the boat work complete so that I can get it out in the water. Anyone have any ideas on locating decals for restoration?

Thanks for the replies btw!


----------



## Kismet

Here you go; a little bit of advertising history. Enjoy.


----------



## Kismet

and


----------



## Kismet

and finally, my favorite. ( I could get stupid if I saw one of these for sale. I KNOW it is just paint, but...  )


----------



## v1mitch

LOVE IT! Thanks!


----------



## bbstacker1

Great little motors, for decals and paint try https://www.nymarine.ca


----------



## Pappy

Kismet said:


> and finally, my favorite. ( I could get stupid if I saw one of these for sale. I KNOW it is just paint, but...  )



I have a Ducktwin with great original paint and fully intact decals..........goes on my original military green colored 1955 Grumman Sport Boat. Also still have a 1967 Evinrude folding 3hp and the best runner of all of them is a non-folding 1967 Evinrude 3hp. All have the weedless gearcases and props.


----------



## Kismet

*I have a Ducktwin with great original paint and fully intact decals..........goes on my original military green colored 1955 Grumman Sport Boat. Also still have a 1967 Evinrude folding 3hp and the best runner of all of them is a non-folding 1967 Evinrude 3hp. All have the weedless gearcases and props.*

Well, I don't hate you. I might have, earlier in my life, but as I have reached my current state of inner peace and harmony, I have forsaken such emotions as envy, jealousy, covetousness, and want. I am one with the Universe.

OOOHHHHhhmmmm.


(by the way, could I have your address, and say...your schedule...you know, just so I don't disturb you when I come to visit and admire your motors. I wouldn't want to interrupt anything important. Just want you to move along, nothing to see here.)

:twisted: :wink: :twisted:


----------



## v1mitch

The trailer is complete, boat is operable (transom is done, just haven't done all the mods I want to yet). I am moving on to the motor. My uncle said it was tuned and running like a dream when last put away. What all checks should I make before firing it up the first time?


----------



## Pappy

"Tuned" can be a very liberal word. If you can, find out exactly what was done and when. Water pump impellers should be changed out around every 3 years or so. Gearcase oil checked and changed every year. Both of these more often if running in shallow weedy water. Engine should be greased every year. If the carb is clean and runnable and the ignition system is runnable so much the better. Would check the points and clean and re set them to .020. They can be cleaned with WD-40 on some Wet and Dry 220 grit sand paper or just the paper. I run all my 3hp engines on 24:1 mix regardless of how "new" they are. They love it, run well on it, and to date I have never seen an engine die from too much lubrication!!


----------



## v1mitch

Pappy said:


> "Tuned" can be a very liberal word. If you can, find out exactly what was done and when. Water pump impellers should be changed out around every 3 years or so. Gearcase oil checked and changed every year. Both of these more often if running in shallow weedy water. Engine should be greased every year. If the carb is clean and runnable and the ignition system is runnable so much the better. Would check the points and clean and re set them to .020. They can be cleaned with WD-40 on some Wet and Dry 220 grit sand paper or just the paper. I run all my 3hp engines on 24:1 mix regardless of how "new" they are. They love it, run well on it, and to date I have never seen an engine die from too much lubrication!!



THANKS PAPPY! I am new to this, and literally "don't know what I don't know". So I want to be on the safe side of running this motor. When it was last ran some 6+ years ago, it had been completely gone through and ran like a dream, but it has sat in storage since. 
Thanks again!


----------



## Kismet

Just spent 2 hours on the river, running up and down with the 3 hp on my 12ft boat. Flawless engine, slightly-flawed human. It stopped, started, ran slow, ran fast, and forgave me when I didn't see a submerged limb.

Took some pictures, will load later. Not of lot of the motor, but pretty scenery. 


_( Almost, allll mooost, picked up a 3 hp Johnson in showroom condition from Craig's list. Don't need it, but I was THIS close to calling the guy and going to get it. They are just "cute.")_


----------



## Kismet

Here we go, 1956 3hp Evinrude, doing what it will be able to do for the next 100 years. It's, what?, 56 years old now? One hundred more, easily. Mostly pretty pictures of the lonely river on a lovely day. No traffic except a sit-on kayaker, who I ran down.  (twice)











Bunks had to be extended for the 14ft boat.




















Neat little boat, great little engine; one of these days, I should try fishing. 
:?


----------



## Pappy

And a Grumman Sport Boat, circa 1955. Engine that day was a 1967 Evinrude 3hp. Arbuckle Creek which is just outside of Sebring. Fla. this creek is extremaly shallow so boat traffic is very limited..........nice!


----------



## v1mitch

So I got the motor out and took it to my Uncle's. He had it for many years and has worked on several boats and motors. Abbreviated version.... We realized no gas was getting to the carb. Checked the fuel line and then the shut off valve pin (I don't know what the proper name is) that is between the tank and the fuel line. Found that it was plugged. We removed it and cleaned it out. Checked for spark, good. Checked for gas, good. Cranked a couple times and it fired up. It ran well while at his house, but now that I am back home with it, I can't get it to fire back up. I am getting fuel to the carb. Could my problem be in the carb? It will start rarely with the choke on, but then after a few seconds will die out. I have a local shop I can take it to, but would love to save $$$ if it is a fairly simple fix. Any suggestions?


----------



## v1mitch

LOVE THE PICS BTW. Beautiful spot. I am sooo ready to get mine into the water!


----------



## Pappy

There is a pinhole vent in the cap that can cause problems as well. Look closely for it. You can pass a piece of very small wire through it. Dont forget to turn the vent on each time you run it?
Other than that you have trash in the idle circuit and the carb will need to be cleaned. If you do this go ahead and get an OEM kit with new float etc and do it right.


----------



## Kismet

Pappy said:


> And a Grumman Sport Boat, circa 1955. Engine that day was a 1967 Evinrude 3hp. Arbuckle Creek which is just outside of Sebring. Fla. this creek is extremaly shallow so boat traffic is very limited..........nice!



That is just sweet ! An old friend had what he called a "Snipe." Very similar. I coveted that boat.


On the motor, just not that much to go wrong. Check back with your uncle, or go to the shop. A few $ in the early days of fixing a motor allow for a looong time of peace of mind.

Best wishes.


----------



## v1mitch

Working on the carb today. When we cleaned the shut off valve originally, I think we may have dislodged a small piece of trash that we didn't get out which in turn got in the carb. Hopefully that is all. I will update once she breathes again.


----------



## v1mitch

Cleaned the carb and points. Motor runs like a dream. I am looking for a new fuel line cutoff valve pin though, as the old one has a small fuel leak. Any suggestions?


----------



## earl60446

Hey Guys, 
How long is the shaft on those little Evinrude 3hp motors, long shaft or short shaft? I might be in the market for one, exact measurement would be ideal from someone who has one.
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Pappy

So what's stopping you.....I had 7 of them at one point! A man needs at least two in my book.


----------



## Kismet

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=268593#p268593 said:


> Pappy » 15 Jun 2012, 19:08[/url]"]So what's stopping you.....I had 7 of them at one point! A man needs at least two in my book.




Well, Pappy...I blame you. 

Yesterday I drove 80 miles to pick up a 1954 Evinrude 3hp, running, new impleller, just "because 'a man needs two in my book.'" <---your quote) :? 

I've sold the 12' boat last year, and got a 12'9" Golden Hawk, Y-stern canoe (think double ender with a balcony at the top of the stern), 65 lbs, 750 lbs capacity, and tubby...38" wide.

It's like the 3hp engines were made for this craft.

AND...darn it...there's a guy offering a Johnson 3hp, used as a kicker, but he's about 110 miles away.

And yes, I only have the one boat for the motors...but... they are just perfect for what they are. Nothing new compares.

I blame you, OMC, and the various division chiefs of Evinrude and Johnson.

https://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj297/Kismethimself/Boats/woodstockcanoerightsideinpec-2.jpg


----------

